# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بالاترین درصدی که زدی کدوم درسه و روش چی بوده؟

## ha.hg

سلام
لطفا بیاین و روشی که باهاش نتیجه گرفتین و بالا زدین اون درس رو بگید .
شاید به  پیشرفت خیلیا کمکی کنه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Hisen

*به نظر من در اختصاصی ها به جز زیست هیچ درس دیگه ای روش مطالعه خاصی نداره . 
غیر از اینه که بعد از خواندن درسنامه یا جزوه معلم ، وارد فاز تست زنی شده و تست ها را درو کرده و نشان دار کنیم . 
این مثلا روش خیلی خاصیه؟ نه صرفا اجراش مهمه . 
من ریاضی و فیزیک رو بالای 80 میزنم رمزش هم تست زیاد هست .
اما خوشحال میشم دوستان روششون رو برای زیست بگن که اسیرم کرده .*

----------


## mat04

> سلام
> لطفا بیاین و روشی که باهاش نتیجه گرفتین و بالا زدین اون درس رو بگید .
> شاید به  پیشرفت خیلیا کمکی کنه


شیمی 100 درصد  مرور زیاد و تست مروری  (میانگین 80 درصد)
فیزیک 95 درصد تست زیاد و زمان دار (میانگین 75 تا 85)

----------


## ha.hg

> شیمی 100 درصد  مرور زیاد و تست مروری  (میانگین 80 درصد)
> فیزیک 95 درصد تست زیاد و زمان دار (میانگین 75 تا 85)


واسه شیمی تست تکراری  زدن مهمه یا تست زیاد بدون مرور؟

----------


## aa79

> *به نظر من در اختصاصی ها به جز زیست هیچ درس دیگه ای روش مطالعه خاصی نداره . 
> غیر از اینه که بعد از خواندن درسنامه یا جزوه معلم ، وارد فاز تست زنی شده و تست ها را درو کرده و نشان دار کنیم . 
> این مثلا روش خیلی خاصیه؟ نه صرفا اجراش مهمه . 
> من ریاضی و فیزیک رو بالای 80 میزنم رمزش هم تست زیاد هست .
> اما خوشحال میشم دوستان روششون رو برای زیست بگن که اسیرم کرده .*


به شدت با این حرف موافقم.هر درس با مرور و تمرین زیاد بهتون نتیجه میده.
ولی خب بخوام درباره خودم بگم عربی رو تو کنکور 99 تجربی 100% زدم.البته اینم بگم که نظام قدیم بودم.
سوالات ترجمه که یه سری قواعد خاص خودشو داره و اونارو یاد بگیرید و از هر تیپ سوالاتشو حل کنید با اطمینان میتونید همه سوالاتشو حل کنید
ولی چون توی نظام جدید خوندن واژه مهم شده یه وقتایی رد گزینه فقط از روی معنی غلط یه واژه اتفاق میوفته توی سوالات ترجمه
برای قواعد هم اگه به درسنامه مفصل نیاز داشتید فقط یه بار کامل بخونیدش و برای دفعات بعد قسمتای مهم شو هایلایت کنید و تمرکزتون فققققققط روی تست زنی باشه و اگه یه تست براتون نکته دار بود یا علامت دارش کنید و اگه حس کردید ممکنه به تستای علامت دارتون برنگردید نکته تست رو توی درسنامه اضافه کنید.به شخصه داشتن یه جزوه خلاصه قواعد که با نکته های خود  
شخص تکمیل شده رو خیلی بیشتر میپسندم تا درسنامه های کتابا
و این که کلا رو ترجمه کتاب خیلی مسلط باشید.چون توی نظام جدید برخلاف قدیم متن درک مطلب فقط میتونه حاوی واژه های کتاب درسی باشه و علاوه بر اون مباحثی مثل جمله وصف کننده یک کلمه یه وقتایی کلا با ترجمه حل میشه و مسلط بودن رو کتاب درسی تقریبا توی تمام مباحث عربی نقش به سزایی داره
باب های مزید رو هم فراموش نکنید که خیلی مهم شدن

----------


## aa79

> *به نظر من در اختصاصی ها به جز زیست هیچ درس دیگه ای روش مطالعه خاصی نداره . 
> غیر از اینه که بعد از خواندن درسنامه یا جزوه معلم ، وارد فاز تست زنی شده و تست ها را درو کرده و نشان دار کنیم . 
> این مثلا روش خیلی خاصیه؟ نه صرفا اجراش مهمه . 
> من ریاضی و فیزیک رو بالای 80 میزنم رمزش هم تست زیاد هست .
> اما خوشحال میشم دوستان روششون رو برای زیست بگن که اسیرم کرده .*


داداش به نظر من 
تا عید بیشتر وقتت روی تست زنی و دیدن سوالات متنوع باشه
بعد عید تا اواسط و یا اواخر اردیبهشت تمرکز دصلیت خوندن مکرر کتاب درسی باشه ولی تست زنی رو هم فراموش نکن
بعد از اون دیگه غلظت خوندن رو خیلی بیشتر کن و تستت بشه فقط آزمون زدن از کتابی مثل موج آزمون که قلق تست زنی از دستت نره
هر روز هم زیست رو بخون داداش
زیست و شیمی بددددد جووور تو کارنامت موثره.به چشم دیدم و به عمل ازشون ضربه خوردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amf1384

شما کافیه یک سری اصول خوندن رو بدونین که بی راهه نرین. همین!!! بقیه میشه فهم درست موضوع  و تست خیلی زیاد .   فقط برای زیست یه کم فرق داره.     خودتون نکته در بیارین و ترکیب کنین و تست ها رو درست تحلیل کنید.  با تاپیک زدن چیزی درست نمیشه

----------


## Amir_H80

برای فیزیک ۱۲ منبع آزمونی چی بزنیم؟ آخه موج آزمون واسه فیزیک ۱۲ نیومده . ممنون میشم یه منبع آزمونی واسه این درس معرفی کنید.

----------


## Stvg

> برای فیزیک ۱۲ منبع آزمونی چی بزنیم؟ آخه موج آزمون واسه فیزیک ۱۲ نیومده . ممنون میشم یه منبع آزمونی واسه این درس معرفی کنید.


فیزیک فار ۱۲ نوشته‌ارسلان رحمانی .... سوالاتش خیلی خوبن مغز ادم داغ میشه انقدر نفس‌گیرن بعضیاش باید حتما رو منبع اول مثه میکرو یا خیلی سبز‌مسلط شده باشی بعد بری سراغش

----------


## ha.hg

> شما کافیه یک سری اصول خوندن رو بدونین که بی راهه نرین. همین!!! بقیه میشه فهم درست موضوع  و تست خیلی زیاد .   فقط برای زیست یه کم فرق داره.     خودتون نکته در بیارین و ترکیب کنین و تست ها رو درست تحلیل کنید.  با تاپیک زدن چیزی درست نمیشه


بیشتر هدف این بود که از تجربیات هم دیگه استفاده کنیم .

----------


## rogi

_Upدوستان اگر تجربه دارید!بگید_

----------


## Z = Joy = H

*زیست.... رعایت الویت نوع مطالعه (متن کتاب_تصاویر_درسنامه_مرور خلاصه نکات_مرور خلاصه درسنامه) و الویت نوع تست زنی(تست اولیه سنجش عمق دریافت_تست آزمونی_تست شبیه سازی_تست مروری)*

----------


## happy-moon

شیمی 100
میانگین 80 
 روزی 10 تا تست مسئله میزنم 
و کتاب رو هم خیلی زیاد مرور میکنم و بعد یه دور هم درسنامه خیلی سبز رو می خونم و نکاتش رو یادداشت میکنم

----------


## rz1

*در ازموناي ازمايشي شيمي 100(پارسال)
ميانگين حدود 60 70 دور ميخوره درصدها(امسال)
توي کنکور 98 80 زدم(78)()
توي کنکور 99 60 زدم(58)()
کتاب+نکته برداري از بخش حفظيات+گاها در مفاهيم شيمي نکات را مينويسم(براي هر فصل چندتا کاغذ بهم منگنه زدم بعضي نکات تستا و حفظيات اونجا مينويسم)(براي مرور مباحث اول سراغ اينا ميرم /اگر در ازمونا نکته اي بود هم همونجا مينويسم)+کتاب تستام(يه نگاه اجمالي روي درسنامه+ تست ها رو ک ميزنم هرکدوم ب نظرم مهم بود يا جامع تر بود علامت ميزنم و سري بعدي ک خواستم سراغ مبحثي برم اول اونارو حل ميکنم بعدش ميرم سراغ مبحث جديد) گاها بعضي سوالات مهم رو يادداشت ميکنم ک موقع مرور مطالب حتما اونا رو هم حل کنم+ازموناي ازمايشي مختلف گير ميارم و سوالاش بررسي ميکنم ک مطالب  فراموشم نشن و تيپ مختلف سوالي ببينم*

----------


## mohammad1381

زیست:100درصد
پارسال 99درصد مواقع فقط کتاب درسی+تحلیل های خودم از کتاب
دین و زندگی:100
فقط کتاب اونم پنج شنبه قبل آزمون(حول 3ساعت وقتمو میگرفت)
پ ن:اینا درس هایی بودند که اغلب اوقات این درصد رو داخلشون پارسال میزدم(شیمی هم 2بار صد زدم ولی به نسبت اون دو تا پوچه!)،اینا در مورد آزمون های آزمایشی هستش

----------


## mlt

تست نمیزنی برا زیست؟


> زیست:100درصد
> پارسال 99درصد مواقع فقط کتاب درسی+تحلیل های خودم از کتاب
> دین و زندگی:100
> فقط کتاب اونم پنج شنبه قبل آزمون(حول 3ساعت وقتمو میگرفت)
> پ ن:اینا درس هایی بودند که اغلب اوقات این درصد رو داخلشون پارسال میزدم(شیمی هم 2بار صد زدم ولی به نسبت اون دو تا پوچه!)،اینا در مورد آزمون های آزمایشی هستش

----------


## mohammad1381

> تست نمیزنی برا زیست؟


یزرگترین راز توی زیست شناسی اینه که درسو بفهمی،چه با تست چه بدون تست
بله پارسال نمیزدم

----------


## ha.hg

> یزرگترین راز توی زیست شناسی اینه که درسو بفهمی،چه با تست چه بدون تست
> بله پارسال نمیزدم


پیشنهادتون واسه زیست از الان تا کنکور چیه؟

+


کنکور رو چند زدین ؟ واقعا با تست کم هم میشه به درصد خوب رسید؟

----------


## amir1376

> پیشنهادتون واسه زیست از الان تا کنکور چیه؟
> 
> +
> 
> 
> کنکور رو چند زدین ؟ واقعا با تست کم هم میشه به درصد خوب رسید؟


*زیست کنکور یه قلق خاصی داره که اگه به دستش بیاری کار تمومه حالا چه با تست زیاد چه با تمرکز روی کتاب درسی
به قول یکی از مولفای معروف وقتی تستارو میزنی صورت سوالا رو که میخونی گزینه درست رنگش میپره !*  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376


زیست کنکور یه قلق خاصی داره که اگه به دستش بیاری کار تمومه حالا چه با تست زیاد چه با تمرکز روی کتاب درسی
به قول یکی از مولفای معروف وقتی تستارو میزنی صورت سوالا رو که میخونی گزینه درست رنگش میپره ! 


شما پیدا کرد؟!
با مثال توضیح میدی،لطفا._

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=rogi;1682334]_

شما پیدا کرد؟!
با مثال توضیح میدی،لطفا._قلقش مثلا اینطوریه که شما تصاویر کتاب درسی رو خود به خود تحلیل میکنید یا خط های متاب درسی رو طور دیگری میخونید
قابل توضیح دادن نیست راستش ولی خودبهخود احتمالا دستتون میاد
پ ن:پیشنهادم اینه که هم اینکارو کنید و هم تست بزنید(حالا کتاب و چندتا به خودتون بستگی داره)
در ضمن سعی نکنید خیلی عمقی بخونید،چون بعضی ازجاهای کتاب تناقض داره و تو کنکور به ضررتون تموم میشه!

----------


## mehrab_r78

زیست کنکور ۹۸ ۸۰ زدم 
کنکور ۹۹ ۷۵ زدم 
اگه ازمون بدم شاید ۶۰ بتونم بزنم که مهم نیس
کتاب رو با ویس های رضا امیر میخونم بعد (کلاس انلاینش رو هم میرم ولی ویس هاش هم بشدت کامله و میشه گفت نیازی نیس کلاسشو برین من چون تغیر نظامی ام رفتم) بعد چن وقت مرورش میکنم و با دقت بیشتری میخونم و همزامن با مطالعه با ذهن پرسشگر جملات صحیح و غلط طرح میکنم ( طبق تکنیک های طرح تست رضا امیر) بعدش مرور و مرور و مرور تستای کنکورم میزنم 
خلاصه اینکه با یک دهم تلاشی که دیگران میکنن نتیجه نستا عالی گرفتم تو کنکور تا حالا ( اگه معیار قضاوتتون ازمون باشه نتیجه خوبی ندارم ولی قلم چی شمارو دانشگاه نمیفرسته بلکه کنکوره که درصدش مهمه) پارسال یکی از دوستام قلم چی میانگین ۷۰ الی ۸۰ میزد خیلی سبز پینوکیو هم میزد اخرش بزور تونست ۵۶ درصد تو کنکور بزنه

----------


## MMdibi

> زیست کنکور ۹۸ ۸۰ زدم 
> کنکور ۹۹ ۷۵ زدم 
> اگه ازمون بدم شاید ۶۰ بتونم بزنم که مهم نیس
> کتاب رو با ویس های رضا امیر میخونم بعد (کلاس انلاینش رو هم میرم ولی ویس هاش هم بشدت کامله و میشه گفت نیازی نیس کلاسشو برین من چون تغیر نظامی ام رفتم) بعد چن وقت مرورش میکنم و با دقت بیشتری میخونم و همزامن با مطالعه با ذهن پرسشگر جملات صحیح و غلط طرح میکنم ( طبق تکنیک های طرح تست رضا امیر) بعدش مرور و مرور و مرور تستای کنکورم میزنم 
> خلاصه اینکه با یک دهم تلاشی که دیگران میکنن نتیجه نستا عالی گرفتم تو کنکور تا حالا ( اگه معیار قضاوتتون ازمون باشه نتیجه خوبی ندارم ولی قلم چی شمارو دانشگاه نمیفرسته بلکه کنکوره که درصدش مهمه) پارسال یکی از دوستام قلم چی میانگین ۷۰ الی ۸۰ میزد خیلی سبز پینوکیو هم میزد اخرش بزور تونست ۵۶ درصد تو کنکور بزنه��������������  ����


شما قبول شدید سال پیش؟

----------


## mohammad1381

ببخشید
این آقای رضا امیر چه طوری درس میدهند که اینقدر همه جا اسمش رو میشنوم؟

----------


## MMdibi

> ببخشید
> این آقای رضا امیر چه طوری درس میدهند که اینقدر همه جا اسمش رو میشنوم؟


https://t.me/amirbio کانالشه

----------


## amir1376

> ببخشید
> این آقای رضا امیر چه طوری درس میدهند که اینقدر همه جا اسمش رو میشنوم؟


*الحق استاد هستند ایشون هم از نظر علمی هم اخلاقی 
تدریسش که فوق العادست و از نظر علمی بسیار بالاست ولی جدای از اون من کشته مرده مرام و معرفت این آدم هستم
هر آن چیزی که از زیست شناسی یاد گرفتم رو مدیون استاد امیر هستم 
به معنای واقعی کلمه فعالیت بدون چشم داشت و با کیفیت بالا انجام میده تو کانالش 
توصیه میکنم همه ایشون رو دنبال کنید*  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mehrab_r78

> شما قبول شدید سال پیش؟



متاسفانه نه رتبه ام شد ۶۰۰۰ منطقه دو هدفمم فیزیوتراپیه
امسال نظام جدید میخونم و مطمعنم بازم زیستو بالای ۷۵ میزنم 
چون خودمو درگیر اضافه کاری هایی نمیکنم که لزوما غلط نیستن و نمیشه گفت شما کتاب تست و درسنامه بخونین حتما نتیجه نمیگیرین ولی مثلا وقتی که از یک استان به استان دیگه ای میریم چن مسیر وجود داره که یکی طولانی تره یکی کوتاه تره یکی خاکیه اون یکی سربالاییش زیاده، همشون بلخره مارو میتونن به مقصد برسونن و لزوما اشتباه نیستن ولی میشه مسیر های کوتاه تری رفت که سربالاییشم کمتره و زودتر و با مصرف بنزین و انرژی کمتر به مقصد رسید 
روش استاد رضا امیر هم همین مسیر کوتاه تر و کم انرژی تره  که منی که یککک دونه تست تالیفی نزدم رو پارسال به درصد ۷۵ رسوند  سال قبلشم همینجور ۸۰ زدم (هردوسال نظام قدیم بودم)همون دوستمم هر دو سال روش خودش رو رفت و سال ۹۸ ایکیو و نشر الگو میزد درصدش شد ۶۵ سال بعدش نظام جدید داد خیلی سبز و گاج میکرو زد ۵۶ درصد زد و واقعا هم پسر پرتلاشی بود که کم نمیزاشت ولی مسیری رو انتخاب کرد که انرژی زیادی ازش گرفت و خیلی هم خوب به مقصد نرسید منی که مسیرم بهینه و دور از اشفتگی ذهنی و تمرکز رو اصل کاری که درصد شما رو میسازه با تلاش کمتر از اون هر سال ۲۰ درصد مهم از اون بالاتر زدم

----------


## mehrab_r78

> *الحق استاد هستند ایشون هم از نظر علمی هم اخلاقی 
> تدریسش که فوق العادست و از نظر علمی بسیار بالاست ولی جدای از اون من کشته مرده مرام و معرفت این آدم هستم
> هر آن چیزی که از زیست شناسی یاد گرفتم رو مدیون استاد امیر هستم 
> به معنای واقعی کلمه فعالیت بدون چشم داشت و با کیفیت بالا انجام میده تو کانالش 
> توصیه میکنم همه ایشون رو دنبال کنید*



منم کاملا حرفای شما رو با دل و جان تایید میکنم ایشون منی که سال ۹۷ با نفرت زیستو زیر ده درصد زدم تبدیل به کسی کرد که عاشق زیسته و راحت میتونه بالای هفتاد بزنه
بجز زیست که واقعا هیچ انسانی تو زمین به تدریسشون نزدیک نیست 
از نظر انسانی و اخلاقی هم اسوه و الگو و مرجع تقلید من هستن و به معنای واقعی کلمه معلم زندگیم هستن واقعا تنها دبیری هست که من از آموزه هاش سال ها بعد از موفقیت یا شکست در کنکور استفاده میکنم

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376


الحق استاد هستند ایشون هم از نظر علمی هم اخلاقی 
تدریسش که فوق العادست و از نظر علمی بسیار بالاست ولی جدای از اون من کشته مرده مرام و معرفت این آدم هستم
هر آن چیزی که از زیست شناسی یاد گرفتم رو مدیون استاد امیر هستم 
به معنای واقعی کلمه فعالیت بدون چشم داشت و با کیفیت بالا انجام میده تو کانالش 
توصیه میکنم همه ایشون رو دنبال کنید 



سلام//
ميشه لطف کنين کانالش بگيد؟*

----------


## amir1376

> _
> 
> شما پیدا کرد؟!
> با مثال توضیح میدی،لطفا._


*میدونی این قلق همون جرقه هاییه که طراح سوال موقع طرح کردن سوالا تو ذهنش ایجاد میشه و طوری به مطلب توی ذهن ما عمق میده که چندین لول بالاتر از زدن n تا تسته...اگر واسه یه فصل 300 تا تست میزدی بیا یه کاری کن...150 تا بزن و وقت بقیه اش رو بده به اینکه خودت سوال طرح کنی ... واقعا مهم نیس کیفیت سوال تو چقدره یا اصلا ارزش تستی داره یا نه مهم اون دیدی هست که توی ذهن تو نسبت به مطلب به وجود میاد...این کار رو چند مدت انجام بده و از نتایجش شگفت زده شو!!! مطمعنم کلا مسیر ذهنیت عوض میشه*  :Yahoo (105): *

پ.ن 1: حتما نباید تست طرح کنی میتونه جمله صحیح یا غلط باشه ... البته بعد یه مدت انچنان وضعت خوب میشه که تستای خوبی هم میتونی طرح کنی اتفاقا*  :Yahoo (15): *
پ.ن 2:یه سر به کانال رضا امیر بزن و چیزایی که راجب تکنیک های طرح تست گفته رو گوش بده بدردت میخوره قطعا*

----------


## amir1376

> *
> 
> 
> سلام//
> ميشه لطف کنين کانالش بگيد؟*


https://t.me/amirbio
*​البته بالاتر هم یکی از دوستان ادرسو داد فک کنم*

----------


## mehrab_r78

> https://t.me/amirbio
> *​البته بالاتر هم یکی از دوستان ادرسو داد فک کنم*


خوشحال میشم پستهایی که تو صفحه قبلی فرستادم رو درموردش نظر بدین

----------


## amir1376

> خوشحال میشم پستهایی که تو صفحه قبلی فرستادم رو درموردش نظر بدین


*راجب طرح تست حرفت درسته کاملا منتهی من یه سری تغییرات واسه خودم تو روش رضا امیر ایجاد کردم و به نوعی شخصی سازیش کردم که سازگارتر بشه با شرایطم اما به طور کلی این روش بهترین کار برای تسلط بر زیست کنکوره بدون شک 
اینی که گفتی توی ازمونا نتیجت اونطور که باید بالا نمیشه رو منم تا ازمونایی که خیلی ریزمبحث هستند بهش برخوردم ولی تو ازمونایی که گستردگی مباحثش بالا بوده مشکلی نداشتم چون کیفیت سوالا میره بالا و سوالای چرت طرح نمیشه و یه جورایی هم سطح کنکور میشه*

----------


## mlt

این طرح تست خیلی سخته من به زور صحیح غلط چندتا درآوردم اونم سطح پااایین دیدم واقعا خیلی جمله هایی که میسازم ساده و مسخره هست پشیمون شدم رفتم شروع کردم تست زدم
البته از تست زدن توی زیست متنفرم.زود خستم میشه مهم نیست غلط بزنم یا درست در هر صورت تمام هدفم از تست زدن توی زیست تموم کردنه


> *راجب طرح تست حرفت درسته کاملا منتهی من یه سری تغییرات واسه خودم تو روش رضا امیر ایجاد کردم و به نوعی شخصی سازیش کردم که سازگارتر بشه با شرایطم اما به طور کلی این روش بهترین کار برای تسلط بر زیست کنکوره بدون شک 
> اینی که گفتی توی ازمونا نتیجت اونطور که باید بالا نمیشه رو منم تا ازمونایی که خیلی ریزمبحث هستند بهش برخوردم ولی تو ازمونایی که گستردگی مباحثش بالا بوده مشکلی نداشتم چون کیفیت سوالا میره بالا و سوالای چرت طرح نمیشه و یه جورایی هم سطح کنکور میشه*

----------


## amir1376

> این طرح تست خیلی سخته من به زور صحیح غلط چندتا درآوردم اونم سطح پااایین دیدم واقعا خیلی جمله هایی که میسازم ساده و مسخره هست پشیمون شدم رفتم شروع کردم تست زدم
> البته از تست زدن توی زیست متنفرم.زود خستم میشه مهم نیست غلط بزنم یا درست در هر صورت تمام هدفم از تست زدن توی زیست تموم کردنه


*فکر کنم شنیده باشی که میگن هرچیزی اموزشش سختتر باشه و سختتر توی ذهن بره عمقش خیلی بیشتره و امکان فراموشیش هم خیلی کمتر*  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mlt

نه والا نشنیدم :Yahoo (4): 


> *فکر کنم شنیده باشی که میگن هرچیزی اموزشش سختتر باشه و سختتر توی ذهن بره عمقش خیلی بیشتره و امکان فراموشیش هم خیلی کمتر*

----------


## ha.hg

> نه والا نشنیدم


دقیقا این مطلب رو ترم قبل داشتیم :
طبق مطالعات ابینگهوس درباره علل فراموشی یه مطلبی هست که میگه هر چقدر زمان بیشتر برای یادگیری شود میزان یادآوری هم بیشتر میشود و رابطه بین یادگیری و یاد آوری یک رابطه خطی هست :Yahoo (56):

----------


## mlt

چه جالب...داشتم مصاحبه یکی از رتبه برترهارو میخوندم درباره رضا امیر ازش چندتا سوال پرسیدی الان دیدم اینجایی.آخر از روشش استفاده کردی؟


> دقیقا این مطلب رو ترم قبل داشتیم :
> طبق مطالعات ابینگهوس درباره علل فراموشی یه مطلبی هست که میگه هر چقدر زمان بیشتر برای یادگیری شود میزان یادآوری هم بیشتر میشود و رابطه بین یادگیری و یاد آوری یک رابطه خطی هست

----------


## ha.hg

> چه جالب...داشتم مصاحبه یکی از رتبه برترهارو میخوندم درباره رضا امیر ازش چندتا سوال پرسیدی الان دیدم اینجایی.آخر از روشش استفاده کردی؟


فکر کنم یه ویس رو گوش کردم ولی کنار گذاشتم  نتونستم باهاش کنار بیام :Yahoo (2): 
 منم همین روش معمولی رو میخوندم دیگه خوندن کتاب درسی و تست زدن .
ولی در کل اموزش درست و حسابی بهتر از کلی تست زدنه . اگه اموزش درست و حسابی باشه با زدن تعداد تست کمتر هم میشه نتیجه گرفت.

----------


## mlt

منم چندتا ویسشو گوش دادم ولی احساس میکردم بدون تست ناقصه خوندنم :Yahoo (4): 


> فکر کنم یه ویس رو گوش کردم ولی کنار گذاشتم  نتونستم باهاش کنار بیام
>  منم همین روش معمولی رو میخوندم دیگه خوندن کتاب درسی و تست زدن .
> ولی در کل اموزش درست و حسابی بهتر از کلی تست زدنه . اگه اموزش درست و حسابی باشه با زدن تعداد تست کمتر هم میشه نتیجه گرفت.

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> منم چندتا ویسشو گوش دادم ولی احساس میکردم بدون تست ناقصه خوندنم


این که میگن شما باید تست طرح کنید برای اینه که بیشتر بچه ها موقع خوندن خیلی تجزیه تحلیل نمیکنن فقط متن کتابو حفظ میکنن میرن سراغ تست
بعد که طراح تست میاد ایده جدید میده همه هنگ میکنن.
اصلش اینه که خودتونو با کتاب درگیر کنید. تجزیه تحلیل کنید. یا اگه مثلا یه چیز مرحله دار مثل چرخه قلب و ایناست تو ذهنتون یه دور از حفظ مرور کنید که ترتیب مراحل چجوریه و چرا
حالا اینکه چجوری این کار رو میکنید فرق داره
یه سری تست طرح میکنن چون رضا امیر میگه
یه سری دیگه هرچی میخونن از خودشون میپرسن چرا و چگونه بعد سعی میکنن به اونا جواب بدن
من تست میزنم بعدش برمیگردم سر کتاب هر کجا که تست ها بهش گیر میدادن یه بار دیگه و کامل میخونم

----------


## mobinax

> ببخشید
> این آقای رضا امیر چه طوری درس میدهند که اینقدر همه جا اسمش رو میشنوم؟


یه انسان کامل واقعا کامل عاشق شخصیت بزرگشون هستم زیست نظام قدیممو مدیون ایشون هستم طوری که دیگ زیست خوندن رو یادگرفتم زیست نظام جدید رو با اینکه ویس هاشون رو گوش ندادم اما به روش ایشون مطالعه میکنم امتحان کنید تازه میفهمید زیست کنکور یعنی جی

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------

